# 1967 Morgan Center Board Sloop



## smacdade (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am interested in this 1967 Morgan Center Board Sloop, on uk.yachtworld.com/boats/1967/Morgan-CENTER-BOARD-SLOOP-2229880/United-States

But honestly, I dont know much about Morgans. In my brief research it appears that all the reviews are great for the 34 Morgan. But I dont know anyone that has one and havent read much about them. Looking for Opinions on it, anyone own one? Do you think this one is overpriced? Not much info on the site, and I would go see it in person/inspection if I was serious about it. 

Info about me: I am single 28 y/o male living in Jacksonville, I have sailed a good amount, this boat I would purchase as my first own boat, and it would most likely be sailed on St. Johns River, ICW, or coastal crusing (st. augustine etc) for weekend sails or weeknight cruises.

I am starving for some information about this boat.. so thanks in advance for any info/advice/help about this one.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Steve, I suggest that you google the North Florida Cruising Club and stop by at one of their meetings. There's a Morgan 34 owner there that does club racing and much sailing on the St. Johns River. I can't remember his name, but the NFCC will be an excellent resourse for any St. Johns River Cruiser. Take care an djoy, Aythya crew


----------



## smacdade (Aug 27, 2009)

CaptainForce,

Thanks for the info. Will do. I appreciate it. Anyone else have any opinions are this s/v?

Anyone have this type? or ever sailed on it?

Thanks again,

Steve


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

The good news: MORGAN 34 Sailboat details on sailboatdata.com
Sailboatdata does not show the center board version of the 34' but it was pretty common for builders to make several versions.
The engine in this boat has had a re-power from the Atomic 4 to a diesel: 1967 Morgan CENTER BOARD SLOOP Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com
My Tartan 27' is from the same year and has a very similar hull shape and center board. The nearly full keel makes for a pretty forgiving sailor although it will not turn on a dime. 
The bad news: boats this old will likely need some significant upgrades and/or repairs as anything original is 43 years old. Chain plates come to mind. 
Depending on what comes with this boat I think the asking price is a little high. Get it surveyed to find out if there are any major repairs needed. 
- engine recent? low hours? well maintained?
- new or recent sails? spinnaker and pole?
- new or recent instruments/electronics?
- radar? life raft?
- decks not soft?
If all of the above is true then make an offer < $19K.


----------



## sonosail (Mar 17, 2008)

*Morgan 34*



CalebD said:


> The good news: MORGAN 34 Sailboat details on sailboatdata.com
> Sailboatdata does not show the center board version of the 34' but it was pretty common for builders to make several versions.
> The engine in this boat has had a re-power from the Atomic 4 to a diesel: 1967 Morgan CENTER BOARD SLOOP Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com
> My Tartan 27' is from the same year and has a very similar hull shape and center board. The nearly full keel makes for a pretty forgiving sailor although it will not turn on a dime.
> ...


Sailboatdata.com here:
ALL Morgan 34's of this vintage had a centerboard. The drawing may not show the centerboard actually protruding from the bottom of the keel, but if you look at the basic dimensions, this will be indicated. 
In my opinion, these were nice boats. But, of course, any boat of this age needs to be thorougly checked out.
Regards,
Randy Browning
sailboatdata.com


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification Randy. I just noticed the Max/Min Draft #'s on your site that indicate a center board is part of the design. Unfortunately the diagram does not show the center board.
This also proves that I have never set foot aboard a Morgan 34'. I do speak about boats from 1967 from personal experience though.


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

That boat came with two different interior options. Here is the other layout, located in Fort Lauderdale.

1968 Morgan C/B sloop Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## maarty10 (Feb 18, 2008)

Steve,
I own a Morgan 34, and it is my second one. I can vouch for the excellent sailing characteristics of the M34. The site, Carl's Sail Calculator is a very good resource, Sail Calculator Pro v3.53 - 2500+ boats 
Ignore the speed data: this boat can do 7.5 knots. It has a shallow draft (3.25 feet) but is relatively heavy, giving it good capsize and comfort ratios. The price of these boats has come way down too. Try and find one with the galley aft option. I have centre board diagrams, and articles that include one from Practical Sailor, that I would be happy to share with you. Drop me a line at [email protected]


----------



## CruiseOrBust (May 16, 2011)

maarty10,
I also have Morgan and sent you an email requesting your expertise.


----------

